# Active Directory Domain Services unavailable on windows server 2012 standard



## claude1 (Feb 14, 2013)

We are now facing a big issue due to the fact that our new domain Controller seems to be unavailable. This means when I try to open The Active directory administrative center, it shows the following message: cannot connect to any domain. Refresh or try again when connection is available(See file attached). I think this problem came when we deployed a new Kaspersky end point security 10. I tried to uninstall Kaspersky but still the issue remains. We are not able to add computers, users , reset password. There is no problem on connectivity side because I can ping without any timeout, I do remote desktop. Another issue is that I cannot even open DNS ,I t gives the following error message the Server BK-AD1 could not be contacted. The error was access denied would you like to add it anyway?
Can you give me a hand because now I did not find any other solution on forums,
Thank you in advance


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Check the Firewall settings either in Kaspersky settings or the built in Windows Firewall settings and try to turn it off.


----------



## peonowns (Apr 16, 2012)

Check in services to see if you can restart it, or start if it is currently stopped.

Are there no event logs?.

Also in services there is a revocery option if the service breaks.


----------

